# Overclocking the Zotac GTX 1060 AMP



## AbhMkh (Oct 26, 2017)

So I overclocked the 1060 AMP using Zotac's own Firestorm application and here is what I could achieve.

Core Clock : 2106 Mhz ( + 180 Mhz from the stock clocks of the card)

Memory Clock : 4350 Mhz ( +350 Mhz from the stock memory clock)

Voltage was not touched.

Anything above this and the Uniengine Valley was crashing, this max overclock I could achieve with stability.

Has anyone been able to squeeze more out of the card, if yes, how ?

Cheers !
AbhMkh


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 28, 2017)

I am surprised, has no one ever tried to overclock this particular model ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 28, 2017)

I have the AMP edition of 1060 6GB but never the felt the need to overclock. Guess FHD resolution doesn't need overclocking the card.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 30, 2017)

I have the Zotac GTX 1060 6gb mini, never felt the need of OC. Sorry for the noob question but what advantages are there when we OC a gpu?


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 30, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I have the Zotac GTX 1060 6gb mini, never felt the need of OC. Sorry for the noob question but what advantages are there when we OC a gpu?



Put very simply, if a game is utilizing 100% of the GPU, OC'ing would help get you a few more FPS.

Overclocking helps you squeeze a bit more performance from the GPU which you wouldn't have gotten otherwise.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 30, 2017)

AbhMkh said:


> Put very simply, if a game is utilizing 100% of the GPU, OC'ing would help get you a few more FPS.
> 
> Overclocking helps you squeeze a bit more performance from the GPU which you wouldn't have gotten otherwise.


Thanks. I am never really bothered by these fps as long as the game is running fine without any lags. To each its own I guess.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I have the Zotac GTX 1060 6gb mini, never felt the need of OC. Sorry for the noob question but what advantages are there when we OC a gpu?


OC is passionate thing done by overclockers and hardcore gamers to benchmark the system and also to achieve good FPS and graphics.
But one has to be very very careful while doing this and its not for Novice users


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 3, 2017)

AbhMkh said:


> So I overclocked the 1060 AMP using Zotac's own Firestorm application and here is what I could achieve.
> 
> Core Clock : 2106 Mhz ( + 180 Mhz from the stock clocks of the card)
> 
> ...


1060 won't go beyond 2200Mhz. I have a 1060 6gb as well.
Best case scenario, an avg of 15% perf increase can be squeezed out of the card for most manufacturers. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 4, 2017)

AbhMkh said:


> So I overclocked the 1060 AMP using Zotac's own Firestorm application and here is what I could achieve.
> 
> Core Clock : 2106 Mhz ( + 180 Mhz from the stock clocks of the card)
> 
> ...


Why didnt you try to change the voltage ? what are temps while running valley ?


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 6, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> Why didnt you try to change the voltage ? what are temps while running valley ?



Voltage was not touched, whatever stock voltage is supplied to the card. Fans running at 100 %, temperature never goes above 70 Degrees.


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 6, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> 1060 won't go beyond 2200Mhz. I have a 1060 6gb as well.
> Best case scenario, an avg of 15% perf increase can be squeezed out of the card for most manufacturers.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Which 1060 do you have, I have heard Asus and EVGA 1060's have more overclocking potential than the Zotac card


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 9, 2017)

AbhMkh said:


> Which 1060 do you have, I have heard Asus and EVGA 1060's have more overclocking potential than the Zotac card


Mine's Gainward Dual. Yes, they do have more potential, but I read somewhere that there's a practical limitation on the maximum possible clock itself unless you mod the drivers, etc. I'm saying this because I have seen scores of posts about 1060 OC and none of them go beyond 2.2GHz on core clock without crashing. 
There were a few odd ones where they clocked almost 3.0GHz but I think that was a modified vBIOS or drivers, possibly....and obviously nitro cooling. 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------

